# Procédure pour le recto/verso



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2009)

Hmm... comment dire...  quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer la procédure pour imprimer en recto/verso ? Je veux dire : j'imprime d'abord les pages impaires, puis les pages paires. Bon, mais comment dois-je m'y prendre pour retourner le paquet déjà imprimé ? Quel côté dois-je présenter à l'imprimante ? L'en-tête ? Le pied de page ? Chaque fois que j'essaye, je me retrouve avec les dernières pages imprimées au verso des pages du début ?!? 
Merci à vous pour le coup de main !


----------



## boddy (25 Juin 2009)

domdom1 a dit:


> Chaque fois que j'essaye, je me retrouve avec les dernières pages imprimées au verso des pages du début ?!?




Ben...
Comment dire....
Et si tu essayais de mettre les feuilles dans le bon ordre AVANT de lancer l'impression 


Quant au sens des feuilles, tu pourrais les regarder sortir pour voir dans quel sens elles sont...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2009)

D'accord, mais... comment ça ? D'abord les impaires, puis les paires, non ? Sinon, pardon, mais je ne vois pas : le bon ordre ?


----------



## boddy (25 Juin 2009)

Alors, si tu as des difficultés, pourquoi ne pas les faire "une à une", c'est à dire : tu imprimes la page 1 et tu imprimes tout de suite après la page 2 en recto 

Parce que là, tu vois, je vois vraiment pas la difficulté...


----------



## EtVlan (25 Juin 2009)

Sur ton plateau, où tu places tes feuilles, il y a un petit icône t'indiquant sur quel coté se fait l'impression...







Comme cet exemple, l'impression se fait au verso...

Moi, j'imprimerais toutes les pages impaires pour débuter et je replacerais les feuilles dans le plateau pour que la page 1 soit la première, et ainsi de suite...


----------



## r e m y (25 Juin 2009)

Je pense qu'il suffit de retourner en bloc le paquet de feuilles.

En effet si tu imprimes un doc de 8 pages avec d'abord les pages impaires, les pages vont sortir dans l'ordre 1, puis 3 qui se met dessus, puis 5 qui passe par dessus la 3, puis 7 tout en haut.

En retournant le paquet de feuilles imprimées la 7 va être en dessous du paquet et la 1 au-dessus. Si tu lances l'impression des pages paires; la page sur laquelle la page 1 est imprimée va être prise en premier pour imprimer la page 2, et ainsi de suite jusqu'à la page 7 qui va partir en dernier pour recevoir l'impression de la page 8.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2009)

Hmm... ça ne marche vraiment pas... la page 4 est imprimée avec au verso la page 7 :mouais:.  L'aide HP de mon imprimante ne m'aide pas vraiment... bref, j'ai réellement le sentiment d'avoir une intelligence de :mouais:... et pourtant... bon, je vais persévérer. En fait, la première page imprimée qui figure sur le dessus du paquet n'est pas la dernière, mais la page 1. La question est donc : comment faut-il positionner le paquet de feuilles pour qu'au verso figure la 2 etc.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Juin 2009)

Au boulot j'utilise une imprimante HP qui imprime en rectov-rso. Je lance l'impression de toutes les pages en choisissant l'option recto-verso et elle imprime les pages impaires. Puis à l'invite, je remets les feuilles dans le bac papier en les tournant de bout mais en gardant la face imprimée dessus. Je valide et ça imprime les autres pages.

Sinon, Canon fait aussi des imprimantes qui impriment en recto-verso mais sans nécessiter d'intervention manuelle ni de se prendre la tronche.  :love:


----------



## boddy (26 Juin 2009)

domdom1 a dit:


> Hmm... ça ne marche vraiment pas... la page 4 est imprimée avec au verso la page 7 :mouais:.  L'aide HP de mon imprimante ne m'aide pas vraiment... bref, j'ai réellement le sentiment d'avoir une intelligence de :mouais:... et pourtant... bon, je vais persévérer. En fait, la première page imprimée qui figure sur le dessus du paquet n'est pas la dernière, mais la page 1. La question est donc : comment faut-il positionner le paquet de feuilles pour qu'au verso figure la 2 etc.



Ton imprimante commence donc par imprimer la dernière feuille.
Dans ton cas, tu parles de la page 7. La logique veut que cette feuille n'a pas de verso, puisque c'est une page impaire : pas de page 8. Il ne faut pas la remettre dans l'imprimante : c'est logique !

Résumons :
Tu imprimes toutes les pages impaires : 1, 3, 5, 7
Tu sors la page 7 : elle n'a pas de verso.
Tu tries ton paquet en mettant au dessus (vers toi) le dos des pages 1 (qui est la première sur le paquet), puis 3, puis 5. Tu demandes d'imprimer 6, 4, 2.
Et ça doit fonctionner.

Perso j'ai la Canon qui fait toute seule le recto-verso. Géniale


----------



## EtVlan (26 Juin 2009)

Moi aussi jai une Canon, et en imprimant en mode Duplex, c'est super pratique.

Mais pour ton problème...

Tu imprimes a partir de quel logiciel?

Est-ce qu'il y a une option pour imprimer les pages blanches?? sinon, tout sera décallé


----------

